# G2G in Portland Oregon Area



## Hammer1 (Jan 30, 2011)

Throwing a feeler out to see if people in the area would be interested in a G2G. Since there is not many Comps in the PNW and some people are not into them maybe a G2G would be a great way to see other peoples systems. It would be held in Forest Grove Oregon and will have a BBQ for lunch. All you have to do is come. Was thinking some time in mid July on a weekend. Anybody interested


----------



## Hammer1 (Jan 30, 2011)

nobody interested


----------



## GEM592 (Jun 19, 2015)

The weather would be nice but that's a long drive for me.


----------



## Jscoyne2 (Oct 29, 2014)

Maybe this will help

Events


----------



## Hammer1 (Jan 30, 2011)

Jscoyne2 said:


> Maybe this will help
> 
> Events


How does that help almost all the comps except for SurfCity are SPL events and I will be going to it. This would just be a fun non comp event.


----------



## Jscoyne2 (Oct 29, 2014)

Hammer1 said:


> How does that help almost all the comps except for SurfCity are SPL events and I will be going to it. This would just be a fun non comp event.


Meet people at comps. Get numbers. Network. Set up event. Not everyone who likes car audio knows diyma exists

Were kinda hardcore here 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## AyOne (Sep 24, 2016)

I might be able to make it, that's a long trip though. I'd have to make a weekend of it.


----------



## Hammer1 (Jan 30, 2011)

AyOne said:


> I might be able to make it, that's a long trip though. I'd have to make a weekend of it.


Is this Austin that was at the iasca event in April at Ricardo's


----------



## Hammer1 (Jan 30, 2011)

Jscoyne2 said:


> Meet people at comps. Get numbers. Network. Set up event. Not everyone who likes car audio knows diyma exists
> 
> Were kinda hardcore here
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


I know everyone who go to the comps here I have been doing comps for years but most are up in the Seattle area but there are a few in the Portland area so posted here to see if anyone is interested


----------



## Jscoyne2 (Oct 29, 2014)

Well. Count me in.

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hammer1 (Jan 30, 2011)

Nice. I have followed some of your threads and would like to listen to your setup


----------



## AyOne (Sep 24, 2016)

Hammer1 said:


> Is this Austin that was at the iasca event in April at Ricardo's


Yeah. Tom? I'm guessing from your sig


----------



## Hammer1 (Jan 30, 2011)

Yep it is tom. Noticed your thread on Munson curve and thought it was you form your sig.


----------



## AyOne (Sep 24, 2016)

```

```
Cool! Hopefully this G2G pans out. I'm still trying to see if I can go to Chinook Winds, I gotta line up babysitters for that weekend. I never got a chance to listen to your system.


----------



## Hammer1 (Jan 30, 2011)

AyOne said:


> ```
> 
> ```
> Cool! Hopefully this G2G pans out. I'm still trying to see if I can go to Chinook Winds, I gotta line up babysitters for that weekend. I never got a chance to listen to your system.


Yea we missed doing a demo and you got to make the Surf City event it is the best one of the year. Got about ten people so far for the meet hope you can make it


----------



## AyOne (Sep 24, 2016)

Hammer1 said:


> Yea we missed doing a demo and you got to make the Surf City event it is the best one of the year. Got about ten people so far for the meet hope you can make it


Cool! I was hopin it would be a big event. Also, let me know what date for the Portland thing as soon as you can so I can see if I can make it work.


----------



## Hammer1 (Jan 30, 2011)

I will let you know. Should be in a week


----------

